# how much, and how often do 20 day old pigeons eat



## lil-baby-pigeon (Jun 22, 2005)

our baby pidgy's are about 20 day's old now so i was wondering how much, and how often they are supposed to eat?!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi lil-baby-pigeon,


I dunno...

I think it will vary with how much excercise they get, how big they are as individuals, and, their metabolism generally with regard to the calory and protean values of what they are eating or being fed.

Mine of that age, I feed a nutritious 'Soup' a couple times-a-day, and about 20 or 24 mLs each session, while, they also self feed all they like.

Some youngsters, especially the very young who learn to self feed precociously, one must watch over so they do not over stuff themselves, which they can do, too!

If yours are 20 days, they could very well be learning to self feed by now, with your feeding them as a kind of gesture of fondness or fun for them now and then.

I just had one self feeding like a champ (Baby Daisy) at somewhere around two weeks old...and she will STUFF herself if I do not pull her from the Seeds...and I have another about 22 days old who does not self feed at all and when they try they are too tentative, so them I feed in the baby way more often while encouraging them to peck also...so...

As long as they are full now and then, and as long as their Crop empties or empties over night...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

